# Miranda & MultiUser



## steff aka sId (12. April 2004)

Hi ich würde gerne Miranda für mehrere Benutzer einrichten (3 Benutzer) so das jeder Benutzer ein eigenes Profil hat das am besten Password geschützt ist. Weiß jemand wie das funktioniert oder ob ich dafür ein Plugin benötige. Wenn ja wo ich dieses downloaden kann. Ich habe schon auf der offiziellen Page gesucht aber bin nicht fündig geworden. 
Greetz Steff


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. April 2004)

Willst Du mich verarschen?
Miranda ist von Haus aus Multi-User tauglich ....

Mehrere Möglichkeiten:
profilname.dat aus dem miranda verzeichnis entfernen (NICHT LÖSCHEN!). Miranda starten. Man muss ein neues Profil anlegen. Speichern. Beenden.
profilname.dat  wieder zurück kopieren. Miranda neu starten.

Jetzt sollte Miranda ein Auswahlmenü zeigen mit beiden Profilen.

Man kann Miranda auch direkt das Profil beim Start übergeben, z. B.:

c:\Programme\Miranda\miranda32.exe PROFILNAME

wobei PROFILNAME einfach der Name der profilname.dat ist, nur ohne ".dat"  


--- Was anderes ---

Ich empfehle:
http://web29.bf-easy-webhosting.de/faq.php?s_id=1081784724


----------



## steff aka sId (12. April 2004)

1. Nein ich will dich net verarschen.

2. Das mit den Profilen wusste ich schon aber das doofe war das der nach dem anlegen keine Auswahl gezeigt hat das macht der erst wenn man das Profil aus der Verknüpfung rauslöscht. Standart mäßig ist allerdings das Profil eingetragen und das wusste ich nicht. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Greetz Steff


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. April 2004)

Ja, sorry wenn das harsch klang *g*

ich muss zugeben, das ist nicht dokumentiert 

sobald mehrere profil.dat im Verzeichnis sind kommt die Auswahl.
Einen Passwortschutz gibt es aber bei den Plugins/Erweiterungen dazu.

Greetz,
Neuro


----------



## steff aka sId (12. April 2004)

den Passwort schutz hab ich auch *G* msecure oder wie das plugin heißt :-D. Danke nochmal.
Steff


----------

